# T5 grow light help



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Nov 17, 2009)

I just recently purchased a T5 grow lights system. The lights didnt come with any instruction or any thing. when i installed all 4 lights bulbs i noticed that they were different  colors. 2 of them were more of a red lighting and the other 2 where more of a white lighting.

My question is should i be running all 4 light bulbs at the same time or are they for different stages???

any feed back is welcome, thanks!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

I  think  ya  want  te  white/blue  for  veg  and  the  red  for  flower...or  maybe  like  ya  have  will  be  fine  too...veg and  flower  like  that...I  only  use  flous  for  cloneing...others  will  be  along  shortly  to  help..untill  the  enjoy  this:48:


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking but thanks for reasuring me. Just wanna make sure there getting the right lighting.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 17, 2009)

Pepe_Le_Dank said:
			
		

> Thats what i was thinking but thanks for reasuring me. Just wanna make sure there getting the right lighting.



Unless you have another set of bulbs run all 4.

6500k = vegg
3200k = flower


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont at the moment. idk if this is a stupid question or not but here it goes:
How can i tell which light bulbs are 6500k? or 3200k? how do you know which one is which?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2009)

should be on the tube


----------

